# what next ? fresh cycle or FET?



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,
Hope you can help me.  Just got my first bfn on Thursday  
I had icsi at rfc.  I'm not sure what to do next.  
My first option is FET at rfc. I have 2 frozen blasts 3bb and 4bb.  I won't cycle again at rfc so won't be able to increase my reserve of frosties there.  My fear is that neither will survive the thaw    FET costs approx £1,500 I'm not sure if I'd be best using this money towards a fresh cycle of icsi at origin or gcrm belfast ( when it opens)
Can anyone advise / relate?
E


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Erin

I'm sorry about your bfn.  I remember the first one.  It really was heart wrenching.  You just can't see why it wouldn't work!

And as to what to do next It's a hard call.  I empathise with you.  You could stick with Rfc and be like the loads of other girls who get lucky on second or third go.

I was at Rfc many moons ago and sadly I just didn't find their treatment tailored enough for each patient.  I wish I hadn't stayed with them so long but this was in the day when we got 3 free goes plus the FETs so I stuck with them.  I had 6 goes in total including fets with them.  On my 7th go I moved to GCRM in Glasgow and at last got success. Sadly I had a stillborn baby at 22 weeks but that was nothing to do with GCRM.

I heard they are opening in Belfast so if I were in your shoes I'd seriously consider them.  You'll find their care and treatment of you way more tailored to your needs than Rfc.  I'm also not a big fan of origin although I know lots of girls rate them.  Maybe have a consult with both origin and GCRM and see what they are proposing to do for you and weigh up costs of both and see how you feel about them.

Good luck and I hope you get success soon.
DE


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Erin, I too am sorry to hear about your BFN.  It is both heart breaking and devastating.  I have cycled at both Origin and RFC.  I finally got pregnant from a FET cycle at the RFC and now have twins.  Personally I found the egg collections difficult and it was definitely a lot less stressful to do the FET cycle.  I was much less traumatised when I did the FET, and I think that it was easier on my body to do it than to do a fresh cycle.  That said had the FET resulted in a BFN I was planning to go to The Lister in London, which seems to produce excellent results or to GCRM.  I was definitely favouring the Lister over GCRM, although had not completely ruled out GCRM.  I will do a further FET at the RFC in the future and would much prefer this to a fresh cycle.  Good luck for your future treatment and in making your decision about what to do next.  Planning ahead always helped me to cope when I faced the BFN's in the past. Best wishes-Yellow


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks De and yellow, thank you both for taking the time to reply.
I had myself convinced that I'd be one of the lucky ones and it would work first time  
The more I research, the more I feel like FET is def worth a try.  I don't feel like my body could face another fresh cycle just yet!
De, I am sorry to hear about your experiences......this process is so difficult and it seems so unfair that the path to success can be scattered with heartache.  I see you are with Sims.....I have heard they are excellent x also I see you have had the endo scratch......do Sims charge extra for this?
Yellow you have twins!!!!!! How blessed you are  did you request that they put two embies back? I only have 2 frosties......if they both survive the thaw I'd like them both put back


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Erin
Yes endo scratch and embryo glue come as a package, 440 euro.  The ££££ do start adding up. 
Good luck with your FET.
X


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya Erin , 

I agree that Fet is definitely worth a shot . In some clinics if ur embroyos don't make the thaw u are charged at a reduced rate . After my fresh cycle failed I refused to accept that I should just try again without anything changing - I was "unexplained" . So I got full immunes done - and turns out I have the best immune system on the planet - great for not getting the flu - not too good on the baby making front! So went into my Fet armed with a load of immune drugs and to top it off some anti cramping meds as I had started cramping straight away after transfer first time around!!  Anyway something worked and I am back for seconds ! 

Best of luck 
Boggler


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Erin, Yes I had two embies put back that resulted in the twins!


----------

